# HAWAIIAN BANANA NUT BREAD



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

HAWAIIAN BANANA NUT BREAD

3 cups plain flour

2 cups sugar

1 teaspoon soda

1teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 cup chopped nuts

3 eggs, beaten

11/2 cups vegetable oil

2 cups mashed ripe bananas

1 (8oz) can crushed pineapple, drained

2 teaspoons vanilla

Combine dry ingredients; stir in nuts and set aside.

Combine remaining ingredients; add to dry ingredients, stirring just unit moistened.

Spoon batter into 2 greased and floured 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. Bake at 350 for 1 hour or until done.  Cool 10 minutes before removing from pans. Remove to wire racks; cool completely. Yield 2 loaves.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Another great recipe!

Thank-you, we love banana nut muffins and will definitely give this a try!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh yeah!

We'll make this with macadamias and some fresh shredded coconut thrown in too, ...hurry up bananas!

Thanks,

gene


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> We'll make this with macadamias and some fresh shredded coconut thrown in too, ...hurry up bananas!
> 
> ...


And you get to use the best vanilla in the world. Man that stuff is good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

I like bread but the wife has me on a NO baking regemint right now for she can't eat breads. Thanks I will have to file this and check back later. You sure are acting act like another gal that used to visit here alot sometime back.


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

That one sounds good. I have one that I am going to post the next time I make it....I like Walnuts in mine...


----------

